

Facebook rejected Google + Apple's "no-hire" - s3r3nity
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304626304579509700352730842?mod=LS1

======
pitt1980
That's really soft pedaling the headline here, four of the biggest Silicon
Valley companies were colluding to suppress wages, this should be one of the
top stories on the board

------
higherpurpose
Of course they did. They were after Google's employees right from the start.

